
Interview with Dr. Amelia Estwick, ethical hacker and cybersecurity professional - Dinamic_Tech
https://surfshark.com/blog/dr-a-estwick-safety-of-your-personal-data-online-is-a-life-and-death-issue
======
TheYellowKing
Wow they got ex-NSA talking, insider knowledge, nice. TBH where I work in IT
females are mostly PR or HR and only few developers, and those could be TLs
too

